# extreme snow removal in slowenia



## daniloslowenia (Mar 2, 2013)

helow dear tractor forum frends i hope u like my new video of snow plowing in the mountins not so high around 800-900 meters but nice terain and a good 70cm of snow 



gretings: Danilo Bye

enjoy 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpASIrKplOA[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First, Welcome to our forum Danilo! That's some awesome plowing, and I love the Skyfall instrimental! Typing as I'm watching.... Does this road go anywhere special, or are you just joy plowing some forest service road?:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Danilo.
Thats some plowing you must be pro for the speed angle the plow when need be.
Thanks for the ride alone.


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

nice plowing. Just have to love Adel.


----------



## daniloslowenia (Mar 2, 2013)

tractor beam said:


> First, Welcome to our forum Danilo! That's some awesome plowing, and I love the Skyfall instrimental! Typing as I'm watching.... Does this road go anywhere special, or are you just joy plowing some forest service road?:lmao:


helow it is a not so ofen uses mountin road but it has to be claened

gretings D.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Danilo..
Hello, from Illinois, US.
Are you sure that ride was not in Wisconsin, US. That looked like their Snowmobile trails they make. So where is Slovenia, anyways? 
Awesome Ride, Thanks


----------



## john14800 (Jun 14, 2011)

That's about as much fun as a guy can have with your pants on.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome Danilo !
That Deutz looks like a great tractor !
There's some really pretty scenery there,too !


----------

